
TypeScript Fundamentals for JavaScript Developers - tosh
https://gist.github.com/busypeoples/270f29ec6cdd45780889c53e7b52884a
======
karmakaze
Just had an idea. Script to convert code into markdown. Block comments become
prose and code become code blocks.

